# Anyone have a recipe for a creamy pesto sauce (for pasta).



## runninduo (Sep 3, 2004)

There's a local restaurant that has a delicious creamy pesto pasta served with a cajun chicken breast.  I found a recipe for creamy pesto, but it always seems to separate and get oily.  I'm looking for either hints on keeping it from separating or for a tried and true recipe.

The recipe i use calls for basil, garlic, oil, cream and parmesan cheese.

Thanks!!!!!!

Laurie


----------



## runninduo (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry for the duplicate topic on pesto.   I didn't realize that there was a thread on it just below my post.

still, any additional recipes or hints would be appreciated.

Laur


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

*Creamy Pesto*

This is a great recipe that is a bit healthier than regular alfredo.  It still has the same creamy 'mouthfeel' and tastes delicious. I also like to use it with grilled veggies, fish, and chicken.

Avocado Pesto
1 1/4 c Fresh basil, packed, chopped
2 ts Garlic, crushed
1  Ripe avocado, peeled, chopped 
2 tb Olive oil 
1/4 c Fresh Parmesan cheese 
2 tb Toasted pine nuts
1 c Chicken stock or water 
2 ts Lemon juice 
Salt and fresh pepper to taste 

1.In food processor or blender puree basil, garlic, avocado, oil, cheese, pine nuts, stock/water and lemon juice until smooth. Add salt and pepper to taste. Add additional stock/water as needed to create desired consistency. Toss with al dente pasta, or use over fresh grilled vegetables, fish or chicken.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2004)

You could make an Alfrado sauce and add pesto to it - or you could make a pesto and add cream to it - in a blender, not a food processor.  Either way - don't let it reach a boil or it will break.

Maybe, if you ask real nice, the chef will tell you how they do it. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep yep........


I'm lazy on the pesto I buy store bought, but I have made some once. I don't like it straight up and I always add cream to it. Works for me.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 10, 2004)

*Here is how I do it*

I make my pesto with basil, garlic, walnuts, little lemon juice, tiny bit of dry chilli flakes, parmasean cheese and olive oil.  

I then mix it with heavy cream for a creamy pesto.  It's not low in fat but is out of this world.


----------



## Darkstream (Sep 15, 2004)

If it separates you have too much olive oil in the mix.

Simply make a normal pesto with pine nuts, garlic, fresh basil, parmesan cheese and enough oil to make it paste. Then I used to mix this into some cream chesse and if necessary, add a little milk to thin it for pasta.

Now I have to use ricotta.

The original recipe from Nervi uses cream.

Just go easy on the oil initially, you can always add more, but it is very difficult to take it out.

In theorey, you could make the whole pesto using just very thick cream.


----------

